# مقتنعه! ؟ أم مغيبه..!!



## Dona Nabil (1 أغسطس 2014)

*في احدي الجروبات النسائيه عالفيس.. اتفاجئت بسيده جايه تدور علي زوجه لجوزها
نعم لجوزها مش لاخوها ..تصوروا !!
لا وزعلانه جدااااااا من عضوه فالجروب علشان  بعد ما وافقت تكون ضرتها غيرت رأيها ..وقالت ان هي الخسرانه دي كانت هتهنيها..!!
وللعلم انها ام أطفاله يعني حتي الحجه المعتاده للزواج التاني من اجل الانجاب
غير متوفره
بعض العضوات أتهموها بالجنون وانها مستحيل تكون بتحب جوزها او بتغير عليه..وهي ردت بان ده حقه وشرع ربنا.. وانها مستحيل تخالفه !!
بعد فتره ظهرت واحده تانيه محتاره يا حرام  ..جوزها طالب منها السماح له بانه يتجوز من فتاه فقيره هي تختارهاله علي سبيل الثواب!! 
وهي خايفه ترفض تكون بتمنع  الثواب وتغضب ربنا..!! 
طبعا مش مشكلتي هنا الزوج المزواج لانه نموذج متوفر ..مشكلتي الزوجه اللي بتتصرف ضد طبيعتها ..هل هي فعلا مقتنعه ام مغيبه ..!؟
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 أغسطس 2014)

الشرع مديله رخصه باربعه 
غصب عنها لو حب يتجوز هيتجوز 
كتير منهم بتقول اخليها بجميله ومخسرش جوزي واعمل فيها امه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أغسطس 2014)

مقتنعة وليست بمغيبة 
لان معاة تصريح زي ما قال عياد 
وكمان هي مش هتقدر تمنعة لو صمم
فكدة هي بتحافظ علي زوجها وكمان بتنفذ الشرع اللي اتعلمتة 
دي مش غريبة 
في مجتمع لا يعرف الا الزواج وما ملكت ايمانكم


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أغسطس 2014)

*انا فاهمه يا عياد حكاية الرخصه دي
بس الحماسه اللي كانت بتتكلم بيها ..ولهفتها ف انها تلاقي عروسه لجوزها
وحلفانها بانها هتهنيها وتسعدها وتعيشها احسن عيشه ووووو
الاحساس ده كله ضد طبيعة اي مرأة.. جابته منين!! *


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أغسطس 2014)

*مش معترضه يا ابن يسوعنا علي انها ممكن تكون مقتنعه ان ده من الشرع
لكن هي ازاي قدرت تقتل مشاعرها للدرجه دي..غيرها بيفضل الموت عن وضع زي ده 
دي مش بس موافقه لا دي كمان بتدورله بنفسها..لا وبحماس عجيب وبدفاع
عن موقفها وكأنه طبيعي!!*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أغسطس 2014)

اهوة انتي جاوبتي كانة طبيعي 
هي اتربت علي الثقافة دي 
فكدة هي ما قتلتش نفسها 
هي مقتنعة انها ليها ربع الرجل 
ودة اللي مخليها تعمل كدة 
انا لو بصيت لحد عندي المدام تعلقلي المشنقة 
لانها مقتنعة اني لها لوحدها دي قناعات وثقافات 
شئ عادي 
زي لو جة عريس يطلب ايد بنتي بقول اوكي 
هي مقتنعة ان دة حقة وهي عادلة علي فكرة وانسانة محترمة
لانها كدة بتنفذ اللي اتربت علية وحتي لو ضد رغبتها ومشاعرها


----------



## oesi no (1 أغسطس 2014)

*اللى يجيلك غصب خده بالرضا 
وبعدين لما هى تعامل ضرتها بشكل كويس 
وتختارها هى 
مش هتتعبها ومش هيبقي فيه بينهم شغل ضراير وكدة 

*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أغسطس 2014)

*ابن يسوعنا انت بتقول حتي لو ضد رغبتها ومشاعرها
وانا اعتقد انه لا مجال ل (لو) دي.. لانها أكيد كلها تصرفات ضد طبيعتها كأمرأة
حتي لو كانت زي ما بتقول اتربت علي كده هو مش المفروض ان
 الطبع بيغلب التطبع!!
انا بصراحه مش شايفه اي عدل او احترام ف موقفها..مفيش واحده طبيعيه
تقبل كده علي نفسها ده منتهي الظلم وقلة الاحترام لنفسها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أغسطس 2014)

*مستحيل يا جوجو مش هيكون بينهم شغل ضراير ومن الطرفين مهما تظاهرت بالقبول والفرحه
*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أغسطس 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ابن يسوعنا انت بتقول حتي لو ضد رغبتها ومشاعرها
> وانا اعتقد انه لا مجال ل (لو) دي.. لانها أكيد كلها تصرفات ضد طبيعتها كأمرأة
> حتي لو كانت زي ما بتقول اتربت علي كده هو مش المفروض ان
> الطبع بيغلب التطبع!!
> ...


دي كلام حضرتك وكمان ثقافتك انتي اللي اتعلمتيها وعرفتي قيمتة وتمنك هو دم يسوع وكمان الرجل كدة فمتساويين في الحجم والتمن 
لكن فية ثقافات تاني 
بتقول ان المرأة نصف الرجل حتي لو بتفهم اكتر منة هي ناقصة عقل ودين ولو متعلمة وهو بصمجي دي مجرد عبدة مسيرة وليست مخيرة ودة ايمانها معتقدة انها ترضي بة الله علشان الملائة متلعنهاش وهي نايمة 
دي تعاليم اتربت عليها وايمان قوي بداخلها انها لو ما عملتش كدة تبقي اغضبت الله وزوجها لان اللة وبعدة الرسول واولي الامر 
حسب الحديث النبوي والزوج هنا أولي الامر (اطيعوا الله واطيعوا الرسول واولي الامر منكم )فهنا الزوجة لا قيمة لها في وجود الزوج هو دة ثقافتها وقيمتها وتمنها الحقيقي اللي هي شايفاة


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أغسطس 2014)

*مش هنكدب على بعض اكيد هى بتعمل كدا متخيلة انها بتكسب جوزها 
وهتكسب ضرتها لكن من جواها اكييييييييييييييد
 بتتقطع 
ان جوزها بيفكر فى واحدة تانية وعاوز يتجوز 
اى ست فى الدنيا متقبلش ان جوزها يفضل عليها واحدة تانية 

*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أغسطس 2014)

يا جماعة انتم مكبرين الحكاية 
ولكم من النساء مثني وثلاث ورباع وما ملكت ايمانكم 
وملكة اليمين دي بدون عقد زواج اصلا 
ولا ينطبق عليها اللبس ولا الحجاب لانها ملك اليمين 
هذة هي ثقافات شعب 
وليس جسد واحد ولا توجد اساسا غيرة مقدسة 
ولا تقديس للجسد اللي خلقة الرب علي شكلة ومثالة 
كلة لية ثقافتة اللي مفتنع بيها


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أغسطس 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> يا جماعة انتم مكبرين الحكاية
> ولكم من النساء مثني وثلاث ورباع وما ملكت ايمانكم
> وملكة اليمين دي بدون عقد زواج اصلا
> ولا ينطبق عليها اللبس ولا الحجاب لانها ملك اليمين
> ...


*يا رمسيس كل الكلام ده لصالح الرجل 
لما هو كدا ليه بنشوف ستات كتير لما جوزهم بيتجوز عليهم 
بيزعلوا وفى منهم بيطلب الطلاق كمان علشان مش قابلة اى حد يشاركها جوزها 
يعنى كل كلامك ده مالوش اى علاقة بكون الواحدة تزعل اما جوزها يتجوز عليها 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *يا رمسيس كل الكلام ده لصالح الرجل
> لما هو كدا ليه بنشوف ستات كتير لما جوزهم بيتجوز عليهم
> بيزعلوا وفى منهم بيطلب الطلاق كمان علشان مش قابلة اى حد يشاركها جوزها
> يعنى كل كلامك ده مالوش اى علاقة بكون الواحدة تزعل اما جوزها يتجوز عليها
> *​


وفية ستات بتدور لجوزها علي عروسة علشان متكنش احلا منها 
انا عارف احساس الزوجة وغيرتها علي زوجها لمجرد بس ينظر لغيرها او يكلمها باسلوب رقيق هي بتتقطع اد اية 
انا معاكي في الاحساس دة 
بس دة احساس الجسد الواحد 
لكن عدة اجساد ومحلل والكلام التاني 
طبعا تفرق من حد للتاني


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أغسطس 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> وفية ستات بتدور لجوزها علي عروسة علشان متكنش احلا منها
> انا عارف احساس الزوجة وغيرتها علي زوجها لمجرد بس ينظر لغيرها او يكلمها باسلوب رقيق هي بتتقطع اد اية
> انا معاكي في الاحساس دة
> بس دة احساس الجسد الواحد
> ...


*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا 
مالوش علاقة يا رمسيس 
دى طبيعة الست* 
*مالهاش دعوة بقى بدينهم او عقائدهم او اى حاجة من دووووووول 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أغسطس 2014)

هههههههههههه 
انتي انسانة مفكيش طبع الخيانة 
لانك مقدسة ليكي شريك حياتك واحد 
مقدسين لبعض علاقة مقدسة لا يشوبها اي شئ 
فية ناس غيركم ما تفرقش معاة الخيانة 
سواء زوجة او زوج كل واحد لية طريقة 
فا مش مشلكلة بالنسبة لية او ليها 
هما قناعتهم كدة وتربتهم كدة لازم تحطي دة في الاعتبار 
لما الراجل ما يغيرش علي مراتة يبقي فية سبب وكبير كمان 
ولما الزوجة ماتغيرش علي زوجها برضوا فية سبب 
يبقي عادي مفيش مشكلة خالص وبقولك دي تربية وثقافات وايمان اللي بيعملة هو الصح من وجة نظرة


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أغسطس 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> هههههههههههه
> انتي انسانة مفكيش طبع الخيانة
> لانك مقدسة ليكي شريك حياتك واحد
> مقدسين لبعض علاقة مقدسة لا يشوبها اي شئ
> ...


*الطممممممممممممممممم 
علشان تقتنع انه ده مالوش اى علاقة بقناعتهم ولا ثقافتهم 
:act23:*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أغسطس 2014)

الطمي كدة وورينا


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أغسطس 2014)

*جيبتي المفيد يا رورو
انا لا بتكلم عن دين ولا عقيده
انا بتكلم عن طبيعة مرأة مبتفرقش بين فقيره وغنيه ولا بين متعلمه وجاهله
ولا حتي بين مسيحيه ومسلمه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أغسطس 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *جيبتي المفيد يا رورو
> انا لا بتكلم عن دين ولا عقيده
> انا بتكلم عن طبيعة مرأة مبتفرقش بين فقيره وغنيه ولا بين متعلمه وجاهله
> ولا حتي بين مسيحيه ومسلمه*


*ايون يا دودو انا مقتنعة تماما ان طبيعة الست والغريزة اللى جواها 
هى المتحكمة فى الموضوع مش عادات ولا تقاليد ولاثقافات 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (2 أغسطس 2014)

اللى تعمل كدة أكيد غير سوية ..
لأن ده بيخالف طبيعتها الأنسانية ..


----------



## القسيس محمد (2 أغسطس 2014)

*انا من رايى مع احترامى لجميع اراء الاخوة انها مغلوبة على امرها، وكمان تخاف تعارض تتطلق يبقى خسرت بيتها وكمان مشاكل اولادها وهتكون محتاجة من يعولها.
فترضى رغم انفها وتحاول ان تجمل الموضوع حتى تهيىء نفسها انها راضية لكن اعلموا انه فى داخلها بركان من الغضب، واخيرا تقول عشان ترضى نفسها ده شرع ربنا مسكن ولكنه مسكن مؤلم لها ولميثلاتها 
الرب يحفظك
*​


----------



## peace_86 (2 أغسطس 2014)

*فكرتيني يا دونا ..
مرة كنت أسمع على الراديو حوار دار بين المذيع وبين متصلة ..

المتصلة تشتكي وتقوله: أنا متزوجة من حوالي سنة وقبلت أعيش مع زوجي وهو حالته المادية تعبانة بس قلت أصبر عليه.. وبالأخير هو ناوي يتزوج علي فجأة

المذيع يستغرب ويقولها: يتزوج عليكي بعد سنة وحدة بس من زواجكم؟

ترد المتصلة: أيوا تخيل!!.. لا والمصيبة أنا جالسة أربي أولاده من زواجه الأولى المتوفية.. أربيهم وكأنهم أولادي ومش بقصر معاهم ..

المذيع مستغرب بزيادة: يعني إنتي قبلتي تتزوجيه وحالته المادية تعبانة وعنده أولاد .. وكمان يتزوج عليكي؟؟؟

المتصلة: هو عادي إن يتزوج بالعكس أنا ناوية أدورله على مرة ..

المذيع: نعم !!!!!!!!!!!!!

المتصلة: عادي إن يتزوج علي وانا ماعندي مشكلة.. لكن أهم شي أنا اللي اختار البنت مش هو ..

المذيع: طيب بس انتوا لسه متزوجين .. وانتي ضحيتي كثير عشانه كيف تقبلي ان يتزوجك عليكي بدري..

المتصلة: أنا من بداية زواجنا وقاعدة أدور على زوجة ثانية عشان تونسنا ..

المذيع: غريب... طيب شكراً على اتصالك وناخذ اتصال ثاني ونقول ألووووووووووووو 


العبرة : هذه النوعية من الزوجات هي من النوعية المغيبة والمازوخية ..
لدرجة إن المذيع ضد مبدأ التعدد وبالذات لو الزوجة هي تدور على زوجة لزوجها*


----------



## تيمو (2 أغسطس 2014)

> المتصلة: أنا من بداية زواجنا وقاعدة أدور على زوجة ثانية عشان تونسنا ..





> وحلفانها بانها هتهنيها وتسعدها وتعيشها احسن عيشه ووووو



هل فعلاً هؤلاء يبحثون لزوجة لأزواجهم أم يبحثون عن تسديد فراغ عاطفي ؟؟!! ما يخالف الطبيعة لا يمكن تبريره دينياً، أو عقائدياً. فمن تبحث لزوجها عن عروس أخرى وبهذه الحماسة وتستخدم هذه الألفاظ لا يعني إلّا أمر واحد وهو شعور فراغ عاطفي أو احتياج عاطفي لم تجده مع سي سيد بتاعها، ونتيجة بيئتنا الشرقية التي تستنكر أن يكون للنساء احتياجات عاطفية، لربما هي وجدت ضالتها بهذه الطريقة المبتكرة والتي ستبعد عنها أي ألسن جارحة وخصوصاً أن مجتمعنا لا يرحم الإناث.


----------



## soul & life (2 أغسطس 2014)

مبتحبووووووووووووووووش

اولا : للأسف  اغلبية الجوازات اصبحت جوازة والسلام اهو بدل ما الواحدة تفضل فى بيت اهلها ويطلق عليها عانس تتجوز وخلاص واحد مرتاح عنده شقته وعربيته وقادر يصرف عليها وعلى الذرية الصالحة ..
وده بيخلى الزواج  مجرد فيلم بيقوم بتمثيله الاثنين ومع الوقت الفيلم بيقدم ويتحفظ و يبتدى الزوج فى العكننة والخناق والزهق ولانها محبتهوش ويهمها المستوى المعيشى ميتغيرش والشقة والعربية فمعندهاش مانع ابدا تشاركها فيه واحدة تانية وبدل متخسر كل حاجة هى بمزاجها خسرت جزء من الكل

ثانيا :  الكلام ده هيكون صعب جدا وغير منطقى  عند ناس مقتنعين  ان الزواج بيت واسرة 
اثنين اصبحوا واحد .. لكن  لما اكون شايفة ان الشرع هيسانده ويخليه يتجوز غصب عنى بدل الواحده اربعة  هعمل ايه انا بقا ؟؟؟
هغير الشرع؟  هغير جوزى واقوله متسمعش كلام دينك انت جميل متعملش كده؟
هههههه مش هينفع بيقولوا على الاصل دور 
وهما اصلا وبذرتهم مقتنعة بكده طول ما الراجل فيه نفس وقادر ماديا مفيش اى مبدأ او اى مشاعر او اى انسان على وجه الارض ممكن يمنعه انه يتجوز .


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أغسطس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> لكن  لما اكون شايفة ان الشرع هيسانده ويخليه يتجوز غصب عنى بدل الواحده اربعة  هعمل ايه انا بقا ؟؟؟
> هغير الشرع؟  هغير جوزى واقوله متسمعش كلام دينك انت جميل متعملش كده؟
> هههههه مش هينفع بيقولوا على الاصل دور .


 *[FONT=&quot]معلش يا جماعة لأنه فيه هنا مفهوم خاطئ عن الشرع  *​​ *[FONT=&quot]تسمحوا لى أصححه ...( كمعلومة عامة )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]قانون الأحوال الشخصية للمسلمين [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يُجبر الزوج ( بل والمأذون )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بأبلاغ الزوجة رسمياً بأنه هناك زيجة أخرى تمت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وإذا تلاعب المأذون فى الأخطار أو تقاعس عنه بيتحبس ومافيهاش تهريج [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن حقها هنا رفع دعوى تطليق ( إن لم تُطلق بالتراضى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتُطلق من أول جلسة وبدون حضور الزوج حتى ، طالما هناك وثيقة رسمية بإخطار[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ورفع الدعوى هنا معناها إقرار القانون بوقوع ضررعلى الزوجة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن ثم تأخذ حقوقها كاملة من مؤخر ونفقة ونفقة أطفال ومسكن للحضانة إن كانت حاضنة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى مسألة مثنى وثلاث ورباع وحجة الشرع دية مُقيدة بأحكام القانون المصرى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و المسألة مش سبهللة وسايبة كما تمثلها الأعمال الدرامية [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (2 أغسطس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]معلش يا جماعة لأنه فيه هنا مفهوم خاطئ عن الشرع  *​​ *[FONT=&quot]تسمحوا لى أصححه ...( كمعلومة عامة )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]قانون الأحوال الشخصية للمسلمين [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يُجبر الزوج ( بل والمأذون )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بأبلاغ الزوجة رسمياً بأنه هناك زيجة أخرى تمت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وإذا تلاعب المأذون فى الأخطار أو تقاعس عنه بيتحبس ومافيهاش تهريج [/FONT]*​بس ده مبيحصلش وان حصل بيكون فى حالات قليلة جدااااا
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]ومن حقها هنا رفع دعوى تطليق ( إن لم تُطلق بالتراضى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتُطلق من أول جلسة وبدون حضور الزوج حتى ، طالما هناك وثيقة رسمية بإخطار[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ورفع الدعوى هنا معناها إقرار القانون بوقوع ضررعلى الزوجة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن ثم تأخذ حقوقها كاملة من مؤخر ونفقة ونفقة أطفال ومسكن للحضانة إن كانت حاضنة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى مسألة مثنى وثلاث ورباع وحجة الشرع دية مُقيدة بأحكام القانون المصرى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و المسألة مش سبهللة وسايبة كما تمثلها الأعمال الدرامية [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]



بس يا أستاذ عبود  هى هتستفاد ايه لما يخبرها بانه هيتجوز !!

ماهى لو رفضت هيتجوز برضو ويطلقها  يعنى خسرانة خسرانة كده او كده هيتجوز عليها  برضاها او بعدمه

حكاية انه بيخبرها دى  مجرد شكل سورى  يعنى
هو هيموتها يسألها  اموتك بالسكينه ولا بالمسدس  وده هيفيدها فى ايه؟؟؟

الحكاية اللى بتتكلم عنها دونا عن سيدة قبلت ان يكون لها شريكة فى جوزها 
هى بتتكلم عن واحدة عارفة انها رفضت او قابلتك جوزها هيتجوز عليها 
وعلشان متخسرش الكل قبلت بخسارة جزء  وهى ان تكون لها  شريكة
اعتقد حالة الاستسلام  دى واللامبالاة  عند الزوجة دى مجتش من فراغ وان فى عقيدة  ونمط حياة  ورثته جعلها مستسلمة  لكده


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أغسطس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> بس يا أستاذ عبود  هى هتستفاد ايه لما يخبرها بانه هيتجوز !!
> ماهى لو رفضت هيتجوز برضو ويطلقها  يعنى خسرانة خسرانة كده او كده هيتجوز عليها  برضاها او بعدمه
> حكاية انه بيخبرها دى  مجرد شكل سورى  يعنى


*ما هو زى مافيه ست بتقبل وبتدور له على عروسة
فيه ست ما تقبلش ...وفيه كمان اللى بتستفيد من الطلاق أيضاً مادياً وربما معنوياً
وفيه ستات الجوازة واقفة عليهم بخسارة ..:t33:
والتبليغ مش صورى ولا حاجة ...دة أجبار بقوة القانون 
كان قبل تعديل القانون تخبط دماغها فى الحيطة وتتفلق
دلوقتى لو مؤخر الصداق كبير و** لو معاها عيال **هتاخد شقة بعفشها فوق البيعة  
هيفكر الزوج ألف مرة قبل مايعمل عملته 
*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (2 أغسطس 2014)

*شخصيه غريبه فعلا 
دى الام بتخاف ان ابنها يتجوز وتيجى واحده تاخده
 على الجاهز وبيكون بينهم مصانع الحداد بعد الجواز
طيب ده ابنها اومال جوزها هتعمل ايه صعب اوى 
دى مغيبه مش طبيعيه ابدا  *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 أغسطس 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]هناك أحتمال ثالث بخلاف أن تكون مغيبة أو مقتنعة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ألا وهو أحتمال ( طلب عضوات لمدرسة بغاء حديثة ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والأدعاء بطلب زوجة تانية ( ربما ) تكون حيلة لعدم الوقوع تحت طائلة القانون [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه لا يتم تحريك دعوى الزنا إلا بموافقة الزوج [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا يمنع يكون عنده ( أربعة ) مشغلهم فى شبكة دعارة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هذا للأسف يحدث بالفعل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أغسطس 2014)

*فى عضوه تطوعت بالاتصال بالزوجه بغرض المصالحه بينها وبين العروسه اللى خلعت منها لانها واخده على خاطرها جدااااااااا منها ازاى وازاى بعد ما توافق وتفرحها انها هتبقى ضرتها ترجع ف كلامها وتكسر بخاطرها 
وياااا للعجب ..قعدت تقولها هى الخسرانه دى متعرفش هو اد ايه طيب وحنين ولا فيش زيه زوج فالدنيا ده مكانش هيحرمها من حاجه ولا هيتأخر عنها ف اى طلب ده ................
قصايد شعر فى جوزها اللى عاوز يتجوز عليها ..حاجه تطير العقل بجد
ما تفكروا يا بنات ده لقطه ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 أغسطس 2014)

طيب انا بئا قعدت مع واحده بتقنع جوزها انه يتجوز عليها ههههههههههههههههههه
 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 اااه صدقونى-- انا كنت حسى انى نافوخى طلع من مكانه-- و هى بتحكى و متئلمه انه رافض يتجوز عليها--
بس الحقيقه صعبت عليا --


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 أغسطس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> مبتحبووووووووووووووووش
> 
> اولا : للأسف اغلبية الجوازات اصبحت جوازة والسلام اهو بدل ما الواحدة تفضل فى بيت اهلها ويطلق عليها عانس تتجوز وخلاص واحد مرتاح عنده شقته وعربيته وقادر يصرف عليها وعلى الذرية الصالحة ..
> وده بيخلى الزواج مجرد فيلم بيقوم بتمثيله الاثنين ومع الوقت الفيلم بيقدم ويتحفظ و يبتدى الزوج فى العكننة والخناق والزهق ولانها محبتهوش ويهمها المستوى المعيشى ميتغيرش والشقة والعربية فمعندهاش مانع ابدا تشاركها فيه واحدة تانية وبدل متخسر كل حاجة هى بمزاجها خسرت جزء من الكل
> ...


 الكلام ده صح


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 أغسطس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]هناك أحتمال ثالث بخلاف أن تكون مغيبة أو مقتنعة *​​[/FONT]
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]ألا وهو أحتمال ( طلب عضوات لمدرسة بغاء حديثة ) *​​
> 
> ...


 ايه مدرسه البغاء دى --دمج كلمه مغيب بغباء  و باقت بغاء هههههه؟؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أغسطس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ايه مدرسه البغاء دى --دمج كلمه مغيب بغباء  و باقت بغاء هههههه؟؟



:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 أغسطس 2014)

هؤلاء السيدات هن مغيبات ومنخدعات فى دينهن
النساء فى الاسلام  هن جوارى للرجال ليسش لهن اى حقوق


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 أغسطس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ايه مدرسه البغاء دى --دمج كلمه مغيب بغباء  و باقت بغاء هههههه؟؟


 *[FONT=&quot]ياست أنتى أرحمينى بقى عايز أركز فى اللى فى أيدى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا هلغى خاصية تبليغ المشاركات على الميل دى بسببك  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كل مرة أقطع اللى متابعه عشان اشوفك كتبتى أية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعدين ترجعوا تقولوا " عبود " عنده مشكلة فى التواصل مع الآعضاء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش الأعضاء همَ اللى كوارث يعنى ..!!!![/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 أغسطس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ايه مدرسه البغاء دى --دمج كلمه مغيب بغباء  و باقت بغاء هههههه؟؟


 *[FONT=&quot]روحى اتفرجى على فيلم ( زقاق المدق ) أو ( خمسة باب )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنتى تفهمى ...يعنى أية مدرسة للبغاء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا باقول ممكن وأحتمال تكون واحدة من حالات النصب على البنات بأسم الزواج[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وممكن لأ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]....الأحتياط والحذر واجب [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وفيه حالات بتلجأ الزوجة للحل دة لأنها لا تُطيق المعاشرة الزوجية مثلاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومش عايزة تخسر جوزها ومش معناته أنها مش بتحبه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كابيتو موسوكوليانى ..  ؟[/FONT]*​:t33::t33::t33:​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (4 أغسطس 2014)

هى غيبوبة دينية اولا
لان ما تؤمن بة دينيا يعطية الحق فى ذلك
ثانيا محاولة اسقاط منطقية عل العقل 
لان عدم اقتناعها عقليا بهذا فهى ضمنيا ترفض الشريعة التى تؤمن بها


----------



## القسيس محمد (4 أغسطس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]معلش يا جماعة لأنه فيه هنا مفهوم خاطئ عن الشرع  *​​ *[FONT=&quot]تسمحوا لى أصححه ...( كمعلومة عامة )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]قانون الأحوال الشخصية للمسلمين [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يُجبر الزوج ( بل والمأذون )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بأبلاغ الزوجة رسمياً بأنه هناك زيجة أخرى تمت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وإذا تلاعب المأذون فى الأخطار أو تقاعس عنه بيتحبس ومافيهاش تهريج [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن حقها هنا رفع دعوى تطليق ( إن لم تُطلق بالتراضى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتُطلق من أول جلسة وبدون حضور الزوج حتى ، طالما هناك وثيقة رسمية بإخطار[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ورفع الدعوى هنا معناها إقرار القانون بوقوع ضررعلى الزوجة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن ثم تأخذ حقوقها كاملة من مؤخر ونفقة ونفقة أطفال ومسكن للحضانة إن كانت حاضنة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى مسألة مثنى وثلاث ورباع وحجة الشرع دية مُقيدة بأحكام القانون المصرى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و المسألة مش سبهللة وسايبة كما تمثلها الأعمال الدرامية [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


 *[FONT=&quot]اهلا اخ عبود نعم هناك وضع قانون للاحوال الشخصية المصريه بانه يجب اخطار الزوجة بان زوجها سوف يتزوج باخرى وبان يرسله بخطاب مسجل وفيه اسم الزوجة الاخرى،  زده نص القانون [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]القانون رقم 100 لسنة 1985جعل للرجل حق الزواج في حدود 4 زوجات، بشرط أن تعلم الزوجة الجديدة بأنه متزوج بأخرى، وأن تخطر الزوجة السابقة بخطاب مسجل بعلم الوصول بأنه سيتزوج بأخرى ويبين اسم الزوجة التي سيتزوج بها[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]*.* 
[/FONT]
ولكن كشرع لا يوجد حكم شرعى ان يستاذن الزوج زوجته الاولى فهذا مجرد قانون ليس شرعا والاغلب ان الجميع يفهم ان الشرع يبيح اربعة.


[FONT=&quot]لا يوجد في الشريعة الإسلامية ما يستدل به على أنه لا يجوز للرجل أن يتزوج بالمرأة الثانية إلا إذا استأذن زوجته الأولى[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. لكَّن هناك طائفةً من أهل العلم جوَّزوا للمرأة أن تشترط على زوجها قبل عقد الزواج أن لا يتزوج عليها بأخرى وأوجبوا على الزوج أن يلتزم بهذا الشرط مستدلين بحديث عقبة بن عامر رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (أحقَّ الشروط أن توفوا به ما استحللتم به الفروج). الحديث صحيح رواه البخارى وغيره. ولكن هذا الرأي مرجوح لأن هذا الشرط لا يجب الوفاء به لأنه مخالف لكتاب الله وهو أن الله قد أباح للرجل أن يتزوج باثنتين أو ثلاث أو أربع كما قال تعالى: "فانحكوا ما طاب لكم من النساء مثنى وثلاث ورباع".[النساء:3] والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: (من اشترط شرطاً ليس في كتاب الله فهو باطل وإن اشترط مائة شرط). متفق عليه وهذا لفظ البخاري. فالحاصل أنه لا يجب على الرجل أن يستشير أختك التي هي زوجته الأولى ولكن من المعروف وحسن العشرة أن يخبرها بذلك وعليها أن تتقى الله تعالى فلا تطالب زوجها بالطلاق لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أيما امرأة سألت زوجها طلاقا من غير بأس فحرام عليها رائحة الجنة. رواه الترمذي وغيره.
المصدر 
[/FONT]​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 أغسطس 2014)

isaac_102 قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]اهلا اخ عبود نعم هناك وضع قانون للاحوال الشخصية المصريه بانه يجب اخطار الزوجة بان زوجها سوف يتزوج باخرى وبان يرسله بخطاب مسجل وفيه اسم الزوجة الاخرى،  زده نص القانون *​





isaac_102 قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]القانون رقم 100 لسنة 1985جعل للرجل حق الزواج في حدود 4 زوجات، بشرط أن تعلم الزوجة الجديدة بأنه متزوج بأخرى، وأن تخطر الزوجة السابقة بخطاب مسجل بعلم الوصول بأنه سيتزوج بأخرى ويبين اسم الزوجة التي سيتزوج بها[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]*.*
> [/FONT]
> ولكن كشرع لا يوجد حكم شرعى *ان يستاذن الزوج* زوجته الاولى فهذا* مجرد قانون *ليس شرعا والاغلب ان الجميع يفهم ان الشرع يبيح اربعة.[FONT=&quot]http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/index.php?page=showfatwa&Option=FatwaId&Id=3628
> [/FONT]​


 *[FONT=&quot]يا أستاذنا مين بس اللى قال أن الزوج ( يستأذن ) ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعدين يعنى أية مجرد قانون ؟؟!!!!!!! .... يعنى أبله وأشرب ميته وألا أعمل أية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مينفعش نجيب ( عنوان قانون ) ونبتر منه  أصل الحكم.. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ونوحى أنه مجرد أخطار بعلم الوصول ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]الزوجة المصرية المُسلمة ( غير مُجبرة ) على معاشرة ضُرة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بل تُطلق ( إن أرادت ) للضرر المادى والمعنوى [/FONT]*​ 


> [FONT="]لا يوجد في الشريعة الإسلامية ما يستدل به على أنه لا يجوز للرجل أن يتزوج بالمرأة الثانية[B][SIZE=5][COLOR=DarkRed] إلا إذا استأذن زوجته الأولى[/COLOR][/SIZE][/B][/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][FONT="]. لكَّن  هناك طائفةً من أهل العلم جوَّزوا للمرأة أن تشترط على زوجها قبل عقد  الزواج أن لا يتزوج عليها بأخرى وأوجبوا على الزوج أن يلتزم بهذا الشرط  مستدلين بحديث عقبة بن عامر رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  قال: (أحقَّ الشروط أن توفوا به ما استحللتم به الفروج). الحديث صحيح رواه  ا[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]إلا أذا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أستئذن زوجته الأولى ..!!!! لآ القانون ولا الشرع قالوا يستئذن [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم أنك بتستند الى فتوى صادرة من موقع [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]إدارة الدعوة والإرشاد الديني[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بوزارة الأوقاف والشؤون الإسلامية بدولة قطر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وجاى تُلزم المُشرِع المصرى بها ..!!!..هذا لا يجوز طبعاً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكمان الشرع والقانون أعطوا للزوجة فى العقد حق أشتراط ألا يتزوج عليها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وحق تطليق نفسها فى العقد أيضاً وشوهتها الدراما بحكاية ( العصمة فى أيديها دى ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كونها تُهدر هذا الحق أو توافق على ضرة فهذا يعود للمرأة وليس للرجل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الرجل عنده الحق يتجوز أربعة ؟ ....نعم الشريعة الأسلامية أباحت له[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأيضاً أباحت للزوجة حق الأشتراط وحق الخُلع منه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى زى ما هو له حقوق أقرها الشرع والقانون[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هى كمان ليها حقوق بيقرها الشرع والقانون [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------

